# Mizuno MP63 Irons



## One Planer (Mar 23, 2013)

I got custom fitted for these irons earlier in the year.

Apart from the fantastic looks, these clubs really perform! I currently play off 16. Despite the thin top line, small heads and practically no off-set, they are surprisingly forgiving especially on mis-hits left and right of the sweet spot. When you catch one out of the middle, you get that familiar, soft, Mizuno feeling




















These irons are very similar to the MP-53's in Mizuno's MP line, however the 63's  have much less of a cavity are are markedly less forgiving than it MP-53 cousin, very much, and I loathe the term, a 'players' iron.

If you're a strong iron player looking for a fantastic looking set of irons that offer a smaller head profile, minimal offset, thin sole with enough forgiveness for a 16 handicapper, then look no further than the Mizuno MP-63.


----------



## inthecup (Mar 23, 2013)

I also use these and love them!


----------



## JT77 (Mar 24, 2013)

They are super looking bats mate, I had a swing of a mates when they first came out and they are very nice.


----------

